# Brown sauce



## Mark Parrott (Jan 26, 2016)

I made the perfect low carb cottage pie with cauliflower mash and some a silly thing. I smothered it with Brown sauce! I completely forgot!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 26, 2016)

HP brown sauce has 4 carbs per tablespoon full. When you sa 'smothered' do you mean a normal portion or half a bottle?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 26, 2016)

That was a bit of an exaggeration, it was a neat squiggle along the top so probably 2 teaspoonfuls.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 26, 2016)

So - not that bad then. Probably only 2 or 3 carbs at the most. 

You have to live a little you known.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 26, 2016)

Far less carbs than sticking Bisto granules in the meat mix to thicken it and provide gravy I assure you !


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 27, 2016)

Well, I used low salt gravy granules & they are only 4g per 70g & I used much less than that.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2016)

Reading all your posts i feel as if i am so not on track although i am trying.fell into old ways today,lentil soup from shop with w/m roll. No snacks with me to work so almost went on a sugar hunt but resisted and had a baby bell instead. made up tom and red onion n basil salad for tmmorrow and got oat cake n baby bell, hopefully that will not do too much harm. Maybe make the cottage pie n cauli mash at night. Waiting for more test sticks to come, so flying blind


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm doing well with the low carb thing but relising now I'm not doing the high fat bit too well so end up feeling hungry. It's finding fatty things that aren't full of carbs that's I find difficult. I've started snacking on nuts now. I've also ran out of test strips.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 28, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm doing well with the low carb thing but relising now I'm not doing the high fat bit too well so end up feeling hungry. It's finding fatty things that aren't full of carbs that's I find difficult. I've started snacking on nuts now. I've also ran out of test strips.



Mark - Are you trying to trim up a bit or is your BMI already at a good healthy level?

The only reason I ask is I didn't increase my fats in the early days.  I filled up on vegetable.  As I love veggies, that was no hardship.  Only when I was near my desired weight did I increase fats, a little at a time.  In my measured experimentation, I did this by adding baby bel cheese (those little suckers are in a measured "dose", so management is easy), peanuts ( a dose being a heaped egg cup full) and so on.  Once I understood my balance point, I relaxed a bit and experimented with different ways of adding fats and worry less about "dosing".

These days, to keep it simple, it just means that the cottage pie now has a generous amount of cheese on top, which helps create a bit of crust round the edges and a more luxurious flavour/texture.

Is your wife/partner/family reduced carbing with you?  If they aren't that may influences how you add your fats, as high carb, high fat is a recipe for weight gain.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 28, 2016)

My BMI is 29 so I need to get that down. My wife is low carbing with me. She has been an amazing support for me


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 28, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> My BMI is 29 so I need to get that down. My wife is low carbing with me. She has been an amazing support for me



In which case, perhaps consider upping the veggie proportion of your meal and just balance the hunger with fats?  I know it's hard, but for me the pounds dropped off by keeping it really simple to start with.


----------

